# dieKuh Preisfrage!



## berlinsunrise (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 
im 2004er Bike Workshop ist der Preis der Kuh mit 

            ----- 3900 Euro ----- also 7700 DM ------

angegeben. Soll das ein Witz sein oder ernst? Wenn ja was soll daran
so teuer sein. So teuer wird bestimmt nicht mal das neue Nicolai TFR sein, welches bestimmt inovativer ist.


----------



## JohG (13. Januar 2004)

servus...

nein der preis ist kein witz, auf den ersten blick sieht der rahmen ja auch sehr 'normal' aus. aber dieser rahmen ist reine handarbeit. fast alle rohre an dem rahmen werden noch selber gefaltet, an dem rahmen ist wirklich fast kein rohr aus der industrie. diese arbeit macht den rahmen so teuer. dafür ist er aber auch einfach nur geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (13. Januar 2004)

hallo,
wie schon in anderen beiträgen des öfteren gesagt, setzen sich die preise unsere produkte schon so zusammen, dass wirklich sehr knapp kalkuliert wird. 
die rahmen werden von hand gefertigt und teilweise werden auch komplizierte frästeile verbaut, sonderwünsche etc beachtet. arbeitsszeit für ne kuh beträgt ca 3 wochen....


gruß
chris


----------

